

Ray HarryHausen dies aged 92 - wr1472
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/may/07/ray-harryhausen-dies-london-obituary

======
sprouticus
Cinema lost a true visionary today. RIP Mr. Harryhausen and thanks for
bringing magic to the movies.

